# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  علاج الغضب والحزن في القرآن

## سليم عبدالمالك

ذكرالله تعالى فى القرآن الكريم آيات جليلة تتحدث عن الاضطرابات النفسية
 وأثرها على الصحة الجسدية موضحة العلاقة بين النفس والجسد،
وقد حذرنا الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم من الانفعالات النفسية الحادة 
ليضمن لنا حياة ملؤها الصحة والسعادة وهذا الموضوع يتطرق الى تأثير 
الاضطرابات النفسية على الجسد ،وعلاقة الهم والحزن بالهرم والشيخوخة 
من منظور القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة .
الاضطرابات النفسية وتأثيرها على الأجزاء العضوية.
 للنفس البشرية خصائصها التي أودعها الله تعالى فيها بتقدير منه
 وحكمة بالغة لما تحمله من مظاهر طبيعية مثل الحزن والفرح 
والخوف والجزع والكآبة و الهم والغم وغيرها من الشعور بالأسى 
لمدة محدودة تجاه الحوادث المؤلمة التي يصادفها الإنسان في حياته 
لتحدث تغيرات فيزيولوجية
 تظهر على جسمه مثل تغير لون الوجه وتصبب العرق والضحك 
والعبوس وغيرها من المعالم التي تدل على الشعور الذي يحس به, 
وقد يكون التغير داخليا يحس به الشخص نفسه مثل تسرع نبضات 
القلب وضيق النفس وغيرها من الأعراض.
 قال الله تعالى (فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن يرد أن يضلّه 
يجعل صدره ضيقاً حرجاً كأنما يصعد في السماء{125}). سورة الأنعام.
 وقال سبحانه وتعالى في سورة النحل (وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم{58})
 ولكن كل شيء زاد عن حده انقلب ضده, فعندما تطول هذه المدة أكثر من المألوف يصبح الإنسان كئيبا مثقلا بالهموم والآلام.
 وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز
 والكسل، والجبن والهرم، وأعوذ بك من فتنة المحيا والممات، 
وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر).[2] صحيح البخاري.
 وقد حذر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الغضب بقولهلا تغضب), 
وليس المقصود بالغضب هنا الغضب العادي (حالة عابرة) وإنما الغضب 
المتكرر الذي يتعدى الحد المقبول لأنه يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الإضرار بشرايين 
القلب واحتمال الإصابة بأزمات قلبية قاتلة وخلل في جهاز المناعة الذي 
سببه العلاقة بين الانفعال الحاد والغدد الحيوية في الجسم التي تتقلص 
و تفرز عصارتها تحت تأثير أزمات نفسية خطيرة لتتعرض المواد الفعالة 
المنطلقة من إحدى هذه الغدد للضعف الشديد مما يؤدي إلى احتمال
 تحول الخلايا السليمة إلى خلايا سرطانية في غياب النشاط الطبيعي لجهاز المناعة. [3].
الناحية العلمية
 أكد العلماء أن العديد من الاضطرابات النفسية تؤثر على الجسد، فالأمراض 
النفسية والضغوط الاجتماعية المزمنة تؤثر على مناعة الجسد 
ومقاومته للأمراض, وأن الضغوط النفسية قد تسهم في نشوء أمراض عضوية 
كالسكر والسرطان وأمراض القلب والجلطات، وغيرها من أمراض الغدد الصماء 
والاضطرابات الهرمونية والشيخوخة والهرم. 
 يقوم الجهاز العصبي بالتحكم في بعض وظائف الأعضاء في الجسم كضربات 
القلب وضغط الدم وعمليات الهضم وجهاز المناعة والغدد الصم وتتصل 
معها اتصالا مباشرا وعندما يحدث أي خلل في عمل الجهاز العصبي بسبب 
الانفعالات النفسية سيؤدي إلى خلل في الأجهزة الأخرى مسببا الأمراض العضوية.
أهم الأمراض الناتجة عن الإجهاد النفسي
الانفعالات النفسية واضطرابات الدماغ 
 إن الضغط النفسي يؤدي لظهور اضطراب بين كيمياء المخ والموصلات 
العصبية حيث أن الضغط النفسي يؤدي إلى إفراز هرمون الكورتيزول (قاتل التركيز) 
من الغدة الكظرية الموجودة فوق الكلى, الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة إفراز هرمون الأنسولين 
ويمنع منطقة قرن آمون في المخ المسؤولة عن الذاكرة من استعمال السكر وبالتالي  
نقص الطاقة الذي يؤدي إلى نقص كفاءة المخ كيميائيا في عمليات تخزين معلومات
جديدة واسترجاع المعلومات المخزنة, مما يؤدي إلى النسيان وضعف الذاكرة.
تأثير الاضطراب النفسي على جهاز المناعة
 حيث تفرز الغدد الصماء هرمونات تزيد عن حاجة الجسم الطبيعي إليها أثناء 
الاضطراب النفسي مثل (الأدرينالين) من الغدة النخامية و(النورابنيفرين) 
من نخاع غدة الأدرينال (جار الكلوية), و يقوم الإجهاد النفسي بصرف 
المدخرات التي كانت مخصصة لعمليات البناء في الجسم واستخدامها 
للدفاع عنه عند الحاجة مما يؤدي إلى ضعف في مناعة الجسم.
 كما يزيد الضغط النفسي من نفوذية الشعيرات الدموية في المخ 
الذي يسمح بمرور الكثير من المواد الكيماوية إلى داخله مسبباً أعراض 
لا تحدث إلا بنفاذها مثل الصداع والغثيان والدوخة. 
 والإجهاد المتكرر يسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم ومع الزمن يؤدي إلى زيادة  
سمك الشرايين التي تحمل الدم إلى النصف الأمامي من المخ, الأمر الذي 
قد يؤدي إلى حدوث الجلطة أو سكتة دماغيه.
أمراض جهاز الهضم 
 قد يؤدي تكرار حدوث الانفعالات النفسية غير السارة إلى تعطيل 
وظائف جهاز الهضم مثل سوء الهضم وخلل في إفراز العصارة المعدية 
التي تعمل على تسهيل عملية الهضم, بل تؤدي أحيانا إلى تلف أنسجة 
الجسم كما هو الحال في القرحة الهضمية مثل قرحة المعدة وقرحة الإثني عشر والتهاب القولون.
 ومن هنا نجد تأكيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالابتعاد عن الحزن 
والهم لضمان سلامة الإنسان النفسية والجسدية بقوله: (التدبير نصف المعيشة، 
والتودد نصف العقل، والهم نصف الهرم، وقلة العيال أحد اليسارين). [4].
 التخريج (مفصلا): القضاعي عن علي الديلمي في مسند الفردوس عن أنس رضي الله عنه.
 تصحيح السيوطي: حسن
 ومن اصطلاح الحديث وشروط روايته (الصحيح) وهو ما اتصل سنده بنقل الضابط 
عن مثله وسلم عن شذوذ وعلة, والشذوذ أن يرويه الثقة مخالفا لغيره.
 و(الحسن) ما لا في إسناده متهم ولا يكون شاذا ويروى من غير وجه نحوه.
عــــلاج الـــهم
- النشاط الذهني
 أثبتت الدراسة أنه يمكن علاج هذه الحالة بعملية النشاط الذهني كالتفكر في خلق الله مثلا, ولحفظ الإنسان من أعراض النسيان وضعف الذاكرة, ولتنشيط عملية التذكر أمرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بالتفكر والتدبر في الخلق.
 قال الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم: (الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم ويتفكرون في خلق السماوات والأرض ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلاً سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار{191} ) سورة آل عمران.
 وقال العزيز العليم في سورة النحل: ( وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبيِّن للناس ما نُزِّل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون {44}).
 وقال سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الحشر: ( لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون {21}).
 هذا هو القرآن الكريم فيه كل ما يريد الإنسان ليرتقي إلى درجات عالية من العلم والمعرفة والأخلاق الفاضلة, وبالتطبيق الصحيح لما أمر الله تعالى والابتعاد عن كل ما نهى عنه نعيش حياة رغيدة ملؤها السعادة والمحبة متنعمين بالصحة النفسية والجسدية نعيش حياة الشباب فرحين بما آتانا الله من فضله مقتنعين برزقنا وعمرنا وصحتنا ومؤمنين بقضاء الله تعالى وقدره.
 لأن القرآن الكريم كتاب من عند الله تعالى أنزله على رسوله الكريم ليخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه.
 قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: ( كتاب أنزلناه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور بإذن ربهم إلى صراط العزيز الحميد {1}) سورة إبراهيم.
 وقال سبحانه وتعالى: (ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبياناً لكل شيء وهدى ورحمه وبشرى للمسلمين {89}) سورة النحل.
 وحضّ النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على التعلم والتفكر والتدبر عندما قال: ( تفكروا في كل شيء، ولا تفكروا في ذات الله، فإن بين السماء السابعة إلى كرسيه سبعة آلاف نور، وهو فوق ذلك).[5].
- النشاط البدني (ممارسة الرياضة)
 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف, وفي كل خير, استعن بالله ولا تعجز, وإن أصابك شيء فلا تقل لو أني فعلت كذا كان كذا, ولكن قل: قدر الله وما شاء فعل, فإن لو تفتح عمل الشيطان) رواه مسلم.[6].
 أكدت الدراسة أن النشاط الجسماني والتمرينات الرياضية هي إحدى الطرق التي تخفف الضغوط النفسية, وهي مفيدة لصحة القلب والشرايين حيث أن الرياضة تساعد على إفراز هرمونات إيجابية في الجسم و تساعد الرياضة على تقوية الجهاز المناعي, وبعض التمرينات الهوائية تؤدي إلى زيادة تروية المخ بالدم, وتُحفز نمو الخلايا العصبية.
 كظم الغيظ والحلم والتسامح والعفو عند المقدرة- 
 قال الله تعالى: (والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين {134}) سورة آل عمران.
 وقال سبحانه (عز وجل): (ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة, ادفع بالتي هي أحسن, فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم {34} وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا, وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم {35}) سورة فصلت.
 وقال الله تعالى: (ولمن صبر وغفر, إن ذالك من عزم الأمور {43})سورة الشورى.
 ونستنتج مما تقدم أن التخلص من الصفات السلوكية السيئة مثل العداوة والمنافسة الحادة وغيرها من الصفات التي تؤدي إلى الإجهاد النفسي هو أمر من الله سبحانه وتعالى ليحفظ به نفوسنا وصحتنا لنكون كما أراد لنا أن نكون نتمتع بالقوة والصلابة وفي نفس الوقت بالحلم والتسامح. 
 - ذكر الله تعالى والاستقامة والدعاء
 قال الله تعالى: (الذين آمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب {28}) سورة الرعد.
 متى تكون النفس سليمة؟ وكيف يمكننا المحافظة عليها مطمئنة نقية, لا تهزها الأزمات والمحن, وترضى وتتقبل مصابها بصدر رحب وصبر جميل.
 طبعا عندما تكون هذه النفس راضية ومؤمنة ومستقيمة تعلم أن الخير من الله تعالى والشر إما أن يكون (بلاء) أو أن يكون (ابتلاء), وواجب على الإنسان في حالة النعم الوافرة الشكر وزيادة العمل الصالح اعترافا منه بهذا الفضل, وفي حالة المصائب فيعلم أن الله تعالى إذا أحب العبد امتحنه واختبر درجة الإيمان في قلبه, وإما ليُكَفِّرَ عنه ما مضى من خطاياه ليعيش حياة الآخرة في جنات عرضها السماوات والأرض.
 وقال سبحانه وتعالى ( إنّ الّذين قالوا ربنا الله ثمّ استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وابشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون.{30}) سورة فصلت.
 وبالدعاء إلى الله تعالى وإحساسك الدائم أنك بحاجة لكرمه وتفضله عليك, وشكره سبحانه على نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة يولد نفسا غنية مطمئنة متفائلة,
 وهذا الشعور يبعد عنك الهم والحزن وأسباب المرض النفسي والجسمي.
 قال الله تعالى: ( وقالوا الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحَزَنَ إن ربنا لغفور شكور {34}) سورة فاطر.

----------

